# Phenom VS Fuse



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Just go try them on. No way to tell


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

There are some Fuse's on Steep and Cheap right now for $39.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe the Fuse are not a spherical lense and the Phenoms are. Spherical lenses will give you better field of vision and will cut down on glare.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

i would go try them on
but i cant find anywhere that sells them, it would also mean that i have to take my helmet into the shop with me
i was jsut wondering if anyone on here could basically give me the thumbs up that both goggles work sweet with a helmet

i might have to track down some stores that stock em i think


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I just upgraded to a set of I/O's from my fuses.

If you have the extra money to spare, get the I/O or Phenoms, they are much better. The Fuses fogged up on me all the time.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I know they work with Smith helmets. I wear Smith Phenoms with the Smith Maze helmet. No gap between helmet and goggle at all, and the air evac system is awesome. I'm sure they will work with most other helmets, but ar thee designed to be perfectly compatible with Smith helmets


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i used both last season, the phenoms are better. For fit.. the same. I use a maze helmet now, had a giro befor that. no probs.
smith= best customer service, bar none


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love my Phenoms. They work great with my Giro G9. 

The only caution I'd give you about Smith goggles is that you'll likely never be able to wear anything other than Smiths. Their surround foam is like sex on your face. They make every other goggles I've ever tried on seem downright uncomfortable.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The local Marshalls out by me had some Smith Evolve Phenoms on sale for $40, so I bought a pair to compare to my Smith Fuse.

The fit is very, very similar. The Phenoms 'seem' like they give you a better field of view due to the curvature of the lens, but this might be my mind playing tricks on me.

Either way, my main goggles are now my IO and the back-ups are the Phenoms


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i just picked up two pairs of phenoms at tj maxx for $40 each. if you got a tj maxx or marshalls near you swing in there and check it out.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

go with the phenoms, i have had mine for a year and a half and i love them, super comfortable, and very wide range of vision, and i can snowboard in mid april with the sun glaring and i doesnt bother my eyes one bit.


----------

